# POSSIBLE EBAY HACK ALERT



## Sven (Mar 27, 2018)

I've tried for the past hour to login in my ebay acount to send someone their item. Can not log in . I've went several routes with no success. Any clues????? as well I was able to get an USPS tracking number, but can not access to print it out.


----------



## stoney (Mar 27, 2018)

I would not mess around. I would contact Ebay IMMEDIATELY.  Good luck with it.


----------



## bike (Mar 27, 2018)

may be hacked- call ebay


----------



## 5760rj (Mar 27, 2018)

bike said:


> may be hacked- call ebay



happen to me twice, suspended account can't sell or list and must pay all existing balances, and with a different contact number, called ebay and was told it was a bogus and the person behind it was trying to get personal information was told to change password


----------



## MarkKBike (Mar 27, 2018)

This happened to my brother in law a few months back when he went on vacation, someone listed a bunch of bogus items on his account and some of them actually sold. Many of his settings were changed. ebay worked with him to get it all fixed.


----------



## Sven (Mar 28, 2018)

I was told pretty much the same thing..reset password. I could see being hacked if I was a super seller. I list no more than 8 to 10 items at the most. And the items I list are old toy trains , trucks , beer cans and small dollar items.   I am at times, a super buyer.
 Are the Russians seeking revenge by hacking my stuff because 60 of their people are being kicked out of the country? LOL
Anyway thanks for your guys advise._ GET SOME BREEZE BETWEEN YOUR KNEES AND RIDE SAFE!_


----------



## mtnbikeman (Mar 28, 2018)

Sometimes I accidentally activate the blue keys on my laptop and that messes me up for 15 minutes or so. Then I have to google how to turn them off every time.


----------

